# VMR | Wheels – V710 Q3 Sizing In Stock, Order Today!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V710s In Stock!*

The VMR Wheels V710 is a 7 split spoke mesh wheel with a deep concave face. Available in 18" & 19" sizing and in multiple finishes (Hyper Silver, Gunmetal and Matte Black), this makes it the perfect wheel for any Golf Owner.





































For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.​
*V710 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Just a sample of what your ride could look like on VMR V710 !! 


















More shots here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157642702220985/with/13314364435/


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!

Don't forget, custom powder coat options are available by request :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Order your V710 in 19x8.5 ET35 or 20x9 ET35 today!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710s in all their glory 

Candy Teal


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

20" V710 are on their way. Reserve your set!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available upon request!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PM for Fourtitude pricing!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Contact me for 20" pricing


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Hyper Silver V710 in action


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Closer look at our custom Solar Rain powder coat


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Candy Teal closeup










22" V710 in action


----------

